# Predicted 2016 largemouth bass spawn map.



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

2016 largemouth bass spawn map


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

That's pretty cool....never seen that before.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Not sure about it, really. Here in NC, most bass hit the beds around the middle of April, and another wave first week of May. I have seen them on beds in late March, after a warm spell, and as late as June first after a cold snap in May. So it's variable.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

NCbassattack said:


> Not sure about it, really. Here in NC, most bass hit the beds around the middle of April, and another wave first week of May. I have seen them on beds in late March, after a warm spell, and as late as June first after a cold snap in May. So it's variable.


I agree with that it is always dependent on the weather patterns and the full moon. Here it always seems like the first full moon during May in Northern Ohio will have bass on beds. Lake Erie keeps my area much cooler and the spawn is usually a little later


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Here in southern Ohio it is also around the first full moon in May.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

It's pretty much spot on here. We've had a few hit the beds around ten days ago, and the spawn is in full swing now. So it's close. I believe most will have spawned out by the first week of May here.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Caught a few males on beds the past two days. Gotta say it's pretty darn close.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

It's on at Portage & probably everywhere on dark bottom lakes.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Anyone think the spawn is still occuring? Or is it finished?


----------



## Certified106 (Mar 17, 2014)

I think that map may be a bit off....... I was out fishing last night and found multiple beds being prepped with patrolling fish at farm ponds


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Here in NC, it's winding down. Many fish are recuperating on points and humps, and some are already recovered and moving around shallow seeking prey. You guys are around two weeks behind us here.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The seven pounder my son caught the other day still had a bloody tail, so she had just come off the bed. She was in around five feet of water.


----------



## Certified106 (Mar 17, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> The seven pounder my son caught the other day still had a bloody tail, so she had just come off the bed. She was in around five feet of water.


What part of Ohio were you fishing? Never mind I didn't see your other post.......sorry 

I was out last night and saw bass spawning in a shallow farm pond however in 5 hours of fishing a bigger lake I didnt even see one sign of a bed. I either missed it or it hasn't happened yet.....


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Certified106 said:


> What part of Ohio were you fishing? Never mind I didn't see your other post.......sorry
> 
> I was out last night and saw bass spawning in a shallow farm pond however in 5 hours of fishing a bigger lake I didnt even see one sign of a bed. I either missed it or it hasn't happened yet.....


No hard and fast rule as to how long spawning lasts but in my experience over the years I would say 3 to 4 weeks on bigger bodies of water. Not all of the fish spawn at the same time in the same areas. Any lake I've been to in the past two weeks have had males on beds.


----------

